# iPad 2



## firstimac (1 Octobre 2017)

Bjr, quelles applications pour nettoyer une tablette IPad 2, des applications comme 
Malwarebit ne se télécharge Pas ? Merci


----------



## firstimac (1 Octobre 2017)

Excuser moi, je suis dans la mauvaise rubrique


----------



## iBaby (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir. Pourquoi la nettoyer ? Une réinitialisation ne peut-elle pas suffire ?


----------



## firstimac (2 Octobre 2017)

Bjr, j'ai fais une reinitialisation, et ça n'a pas amélioré grand chose, des idées ? Merci


----------

